# Orchid Festival Time Again!



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Just a reminder for folks in the area....

This coming weekend is the Redland International Orchid Festival in Homestead, FL.

For a list of vendors and other info, see: Redland International Orchid Festival 

I'll be at the show on Friday, if anyone wants to meet at the show--shoot me a PM.


----------

